# Chainsaws on American Loggers



## Woodcutteranon

Hey...

I saw not one, but two chainsaws on American Loggers last night. I saw a Jonsered felling a 30 inch spruce and then...to my surprise...I saw a Dolmar 7900 taking down a huge hardwood.

The camera didn't really zoom in on the beast but I saw the unmistakeable muffler on the Dolmar and then got a quick glimpse of its badge on the starter cover...7900! Holy cow, what is this world coming to? A logging show that has chainsaws on it. Run to the hills!


----------



## dh1984

yeah i seen that too last night.and right at the end where he flipped that cutter they was using a stihl 044 to cut the log out.you don't see that on any other shows


----------



## oscar4883

dh1984 said:


> yeah i seen that too last night.and right at the end where he flipped that cutter they was using a stihl 044 to cut the log out.you don't see that on any other shows


 
I thought it was an MS180 or something real small?


----------



## 2dogs

oscar4883 said:


> I thought it was an MS180 or something real small?


 
Yeah I think it only had one bar nut.


----------



## NYH1

Yep, a little chainsaw action the last two shows. Last week the guy had a Johnny Red. This week they show a guy with green hard hat & ear muffs bucking logs with a red/orange saw that that looked like it had a gray or silver clutch cover. Hard to tell what kind of saw it was. Then they show the same guy starting to fell a tree with a Johnny Red. 

Once Larry Pelletier showed up _wearing a nice new Dolmar jacket which still had the "new" folds and creases in it_, the guy felling the trees was all the sudden wearing a red hard hat & ear muffs and brand new red chaps using a Dolmar chainsaw. Looked like a little advertising to me. :rolleyes2:

I would have thought cutting the tree out of the processor would have been one of the first things they did before trying to upright it. Could you imagine them getting the processor upright then having it fall over in the opposite direction because of the trees momentum. Seems to me that they would of taken every precaution necessary being that everyone on this show is afraid of their own shadows, everything any of them do is the most dangerous thing there possibly is to do. Still better then Ax Men though eh! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Dieselpower01

Agreed, ax men is nothing but drama anymore, I find myself watching American loggers and swamp loggers more and more.


----------



## dh1984

yea i find my self doin that aswell atleast they aren't much of it on swamp loggers and american loggers.and i watch them every time they come on


----------



## banshee67

is it just me or did all the equipment that guy on american loggers (the contracted cutter) was using look brand new?
one shot hes wearing what looked like a husky helmet, brand new, then hes cutting more trees and has the cheap bright yellow one on, brand new, his jonsred loooks brand new, as did his dolmar, the only thing he had that looked used were his chaps.
either way he sure didnt seem to fit the stereotypical "logger" most people picture in their heads


----------



## NYH1

banshee67, I think you're spot on. Does Dolmar make other types of logging equipment? I don't know what the big Dolmar push was on that episode. Especially since they only run chainsaws on rare occasions like to free a tipped over piece of machinery. And then it was a Stihl.


----------



## SkyP

Big Dolmar push?
I'd guess 99.9% of the people watching never heard of Dolmar and didn't even know they saw one :msp_cool:


----------



## Dieselpower01

I was talking to the wife about dolmar and my 13 year old son said "isnt that the company that made the chainsaw bike"


----------



## outdoorsman0490

do you guys remember the first one or two episodes of deadliest catch or american choppers- I'm talking years and years ago. The entire show was narrated, I think Mike Rowe did both since they were discovery channel shows; there was very little dialogue by the people in the show. From these episodes, the people truly interested began watching and making the ratings go up. Then the producers make the drama happen so the ratings soar- and the show is terrible to the people actually interested in what the show was about. Its the same thing with axe man, and to a lesser extent swamp loggers and american loggers, they get played up as well.

Some producer somewhere needs to take a step back and realize that this is the pattern, and it needs to be broken. I want to see a show about logging from the primordial essence of what logging is. Have the crew talk, or have it narrated, you could even just give Joe Shmo a video camera to record the fallers/buckers/rigging crew with no voice and I would watch it, the lower the budget the better probably. Just show me guys at work with chainsaws cutting trees, no b.s. filler, and I will watch, and I am sure you all will too. No offense to big swamp logger/american logger fans, but I am not a truck driver or do I use big machinery, I like using and watching others use chainsaws to cut trees.


----------



## NYH1

SkyP said:


> Big Dolmar push?
> I'd guess 99.9% of the people watching never heard of Dolmar and didn't even know they saw one :msp_cool:


You're probably right. But they went out of their way in that episode to show the Dolmar name. Just kind of funny for people who don't even use a product to advertise that product. Like Dan Marino and his Isotoner Glove commercials tears ago. Remember how he whore them all the time and how great they were when he lived and played in Miami. I could see Jim Kelly, John Elway or Brett Favre wearing them, but Marino in south Florida lol. Just kind of funny to me, that's all. However, we must remember, at the end of the day....it's all about money.


----------



## Dieselpower01

Your so right, when ax men first aired you always saw J Browning out cutting trees. Come to think of it they always showed the fellers working in the woods before the landings were made. I really miss all the chainsaw action.


----------



## Woodcutteranon

I suppose if we really focus on what the shows are doing...yeah they are cutting down trees and taking them to market. I agree with DieselPower that my interest are chainsaws and while I like trucks and heavy equipment, chainsaws are severly undershown. We finally get a show about logging and all we get to see is complaining babies, and trucks that are always breaking down.

Did anyone ever get to see HeliLoggers on the Green Channel? Now that was some serious logging action, climbing, topping, felling, bucking. A lot of saws.


----------



## outdoorsman0490

yeah, I forgot to mention heli-loggers; they had some drama, like when Gord had to pick up his daughter from preschool- but yes, there was a lot of work getting done on that show, I wish they made more than one season of it.


----------



## banshee67

yeah heli loggers by far was the best of all of them if you wanted to see guys running saws, one of the episodes "cleever" climbs a tree thats like 8'+ diameter , thing was huge, tops it, then they drop the stem with a big timber jack, also some episodes where the cmaera crew is with the cutters in the woods, they are running 395s i think it was, dropping some huge trees,, then gord also whipped out an 880 one day with like a 6' bar, when they were jigging them to be air lifted with the shanook that was pretty crazy, leaving like 2" of wood down the middle then snapping it off with the claw on the chopper, awesome show, wish they would make more


----------



## NYH1

I only saw an episode or two of Heli Loggers. They did have a lot more chain saw action. I must of caught it at the end of the series. I haven't been able to find it again. :msp_sad:


----------



## JCARMAN

I believe they plan WAY more of the drama than we realize. I just think of the episode whe Jimmy lost the boat off of the truck. You can't tell me the just happened to have a camera mounted lookin at the hitch! That one kindof ruined the show for me.


----------



## paccity

NYH1 said:


> I only saw an episode or two of Heli Loggers. They did have a lot more chain saw action. I must of caught it at the end of the series.  I haven't been able to find it again. :msp_sad:


 
they play reruns on planet green chan, if you can beleve that.


----------



## Dieselpower01

I said the same thing when I watched that. Either they set it up or the cameraman noticed and knew he was going to get a good laugh.


----------



## JCARMAN

yep and jimmy wasn't with it enough to catch on!


----------



## banshee67

paccity said:


> they play reruns on planet green chan, if you can beleve that.


 
yea i though it was funny that planet green is playing the show all the time now
although i guess the heli logging they do is the best possible way to do it without hurting the land like traditional logging, they really dont leave much of a footprint , if any, just some stumps


----------



## Dieselpower01

JCARMAN said:


> yep and jimmy wasn't with it enough to catch on!


 
LOL Jimmy and James are never "with it" 
I fast forward to the good crews now, like Browning, Rygard and my favorite SHELBY ... turtle soup tonight LOL


----------



## banshee67

Dieselpower01 said:


> LOL Jimmy and James are never "with it"
> I fast forward to the good crews now, like Browning, Rygard and my favorite SHELBY ... turtle soup tonight LOL


 
shelby is the best, that guy is so damn entertaining, i could watch an hour long show with just him

EHHHH EHHHHHHHH EEEEEERE WE GOOO EERRREEEE WE GOOOOO
TURTLE SOUPPPPP TONIGHT WILLYYYYYY!


----------



## hammerlogging

banshee67 said:


> yea i though it was funny that planet green is playing the show all the time now
> although i guess the heli logging they do is the best possible way to do it without hurting the land like traditional logging, they really dont leave much of a footprint , if any, just some stumps


 
There's a bit of a carbon footprint at 150 gallons jet fuel per hour, not to mention the silvicultural and utilization sacrifices when your operating costs are that high.


----------



## Dalmatian90

> You're probably right. But they went out of their way in that episode to show the Dolmar name.



Just catching up on the series (out of order...)

If you think the Dolmar placement was pretty blatant...go back to Episode 2 when they got the John Deere Nortrack.

Most shows go to great lengths to cover up / blur out logs.

But the Fleeing Deere logo pretty much was front and center of most scenes with that machine.

=======
Even better: When they go to trade-in the Western Stars at Freightliner...notice how every brand but Freightliner is blurred out on the dealer's sign 

(Both are Daimler brands).


----------



## banshee67

so lastnight on american loggers i heard something that must have been a mistake, or the narrator mis-spoke or something...

one of the guys was getting ready to haul double trailer to the mill, and the narrator of the show says something along the lines of "although extremely dangerous to haul 2 trailers, it will bring the driver an extra $20 for the load"...

T W E N T Y D O L L A R S ??

then a few minutes later they are saying how each trailer load of softwood brings around $2500... 

no mathematician here, but 2500x2=$5000 ... they tryin to say the driver is only getting $40 out of that $5000? lol:msp_confused:

or were they trying to say that, for the trouble of hauling doubles, the driver would get an extra $20 for each trailer, on top of what he already got paid per trailer load


----------



## wendell

I just saw that episode from 3/25 and noticed the scene where he started with a Husky, then was using a Jonsered, then the Dolmar and finished with a Stihl. Now, that's my kind of logger!!


----------

